# Welche Linux-Version auf altem Laptop?



## potzblitz (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Hab mir bei ebay ein altes Toshiba Tecra 8200 ,PIII 900MHz 256 RAM 20 GB ersteigert und wollte mir gern Linux installieren. Doch welche Version läuft auf diesem Book flüssig ? Die neuste oder doch eine ältere nehmen oder gar Mac OS installieren?


----------



## Overlocked (16. Februar 2008)

Wie willst du ein System installieren für die es keine Treiber gibt


----------



## potzblitz (17. Februar 2008)

Also ich bekomme das Notebook mit XP drauf und einer W2000 Lizens, jedoch möchte ich ein anderes BS mal ausprobieren nicht immer M$. 
Eben Linux oder was gibt es noch so?!
Ich Denke die Treiber wären nicht so das Problem oder täusche ich mich da


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Ich Denke die Treiber wären nicht so das Problem oder täusche ich mich da


Vermutlich nicht, das meiste Zeug, gerade bei älterer Hardware, ist bereits im Standardkernel drin, der bei den Distros dabei ist.
Wie gut oder schelcht da die aktuellen Desktop Environments (KDE, Gnome) laufen, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
Im Zweifelsfalle kannst du auf etwas schlankeres ausweichen wie XFCE oder Enlightenment. Oder Fluxbox bzw. Blackbox.

Aber ich würde es für den Anfang einfach mal mit Ubuntu bzw. Kubuntu versuchen. Sollten die zu träge sein, dann Xubuntu.
(Wobei du da jetzt nicht alle 3 Live-CDs saugen musst, man kannüber den Synaptic Paketmanager auch Gnome gegen KDE oder XFCE austauschen. Bis auf den Windowmanager sind die ohnehin gleich.

Auch denkbar wäre Gentoo für ein angepasstes System oder was Konservativeres wie Debian oder Slackware.

BTW: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/toshiba.html ist vielleicht ganz hilfreich. Wobei die Berichte da teils schon wieder veraltet sind.


----------



## potzblitz (17. Februar 2008)

*DANKE 

*Hab auf dem Link alles gefunden was ich brauch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, hol dir einfach mal das aktuelle Ubuntu-ISO, brenns auf ne CD und schiebs rein, wenn das Notebook mit der LiveCD startet und der Desktop kommt, kannst du kurz Sound usw. testen (ggf. auch Internet), und wenn alles passt klickst du auf den Install-Link und schon wandert es auf die Platte. sollte mittlerweile eigentlich noch problemloser gehen als den meisten dieser Anleitungen.


----------



## prexlebre (22. Februar 2008)

Mit so eine geringen Menge RAM würde ich abraten Ubuntu und dadurch bedingt die Oberfläche Gnome zu benutzen. Ich empfehle eher Xubuntu, da dieses deutlich resourcenschonender ist.  Verwerfe bitte die Idee Mac OS zu installieren, da man Mac OS nur auf Apple Rechnern vernünftig zum laufen bringt, außerdem verbraucht Mac OS nicht gerade wenig RAM (besonders Leopard verbraucht sehr viel).


----------



## potzblitz (2. März 2008)

So hab Ubuntu drauf  . Funktioniert alles auf Anhieb nur das mit dem Wlan mußte ich noch installieren.

Hab aber noch ne Frage zu den Programmen Antivir FlashPlayer etc. und zwar ist es egal welche Versionsendung  TAR.GZ RPM YUM   man nimmt und wie installiert man es richtig?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. März 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Hab aber noch ne Frage zu den Programmen Antivir FlashPlayer etc. und zwar ist es egal welche Versionsendung  TAR.GZ RPM YUM   man nimmt und wie installiert man es richtig?



tar.gz ist ein gzipped tar-Archive, also ein komprimiertes und gezipptes Verzeichnis. Das findet man häufig bei Souce-code (da heißt es dann entpacken, und dann bauen (configure, make, make install).
Andererseits gibt es aber auch Binärdaten (Closed-Source-Programme, oder Java-Zeugs wie z.B. Eclipse), die man einfach nur entpacken muss und dann gleich starten kann.
RPM (= Redhat Packet Manager) Pakete sind ebenfalls schon fertig kompilierte Binärdaten in einem Format, mit dem man sie über rpm installieren kann. Analog dazu gibt es auch andere formate, bei Debian und Ubuntu z.B. .deb, die werden dann mit apt-get bzw. Synaptic (GUI) installiert. Bei Ubuntu sollte man also nach deb's Auschau halten oder zuerst mal schauen, obs das gewünschte Prog nicht im Repository gibt (Synaptic starten und die Suche bemühen).
YUM ist übrigens ebenfalls ein Paketmanager (Yellow dog Updater, Modified)


----------



## potzblitz (3. März 2008)

und dann bauen (configure, make, make install).

Kannst Du das etwas genauer erklären,muss ich den Terminal benutzen? Ist ja keine exe Datei. Und wenn ich auf Install klick, kommt das Fenster was man machen möcht.

Ausführen - nichts passiert

Im Terminal ausführen - nichts passiert

Anzeigen - klar

Abbrechen - klar

Daher meine Frage mit dem Terminal

Wie ändere ich die Benutzerrechte damit ich vollen lese und schreib Recht hab?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. März 2008)

Na du hast doch Ubuntu drauf, oder? Dann schau mal oben links im Menü, da müsste irgendwo im letzten Menüpunkt eine Verknüpfung mit dem Synaptic Paketmanager sein. Der kann dir alle möglichen Programme runterladen und installieren mit einem Klick. Bequemer geht es kaum, und man muss sich nicht mit Abhängigkeiten, Pfaden usw. rumärgern. 

siehe auch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto (leider englisch, hoffe das ist ok)


----------



## uk3k (5. März 2008)

eigentlich is die frage relativ egal, da linux so gesehen auf jeder noch so langsamen krücke läuft(is wie cs 1.6  oder ut99)

wenn du was komfortables suchst, probiers mal hiermit: www.kanotix.de


die distri is zwar leider noch im beta-stadium, kann aber mehr hardware nativ ansprechen als vista^^

in der rc version wird dann auch ein fertig kompilierter kernel enthalten sein, der volle dx9 unterstützung bieten soll. eine testversion von dem kernel läuft bei einem der entwickler erfolgreich, der zockt generell nur unter linux und zwa r alles^^

soll keine werbung sein, sondern eher n geheimtipp....

asso: das os ist so gesehen ne mischung aus debian und ubuntu...

mfg


----------

